#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  antena wireless roteador Kozumi + hub/switch TPlink configurar

## nandus

Olá! NResulta que tenho uma antena Kozumi que recebe a sinal wireless do proveedor. A sinal entra numa placa de rede 10/100 ethernet no meu Pc e funciona muito bem
A antena kozumi também é um roteador
A dúvida: Necesito compartir internet em casa e gostaria saber se conecto o cabo do roteador antena a um Hub/Switch modelo TPLINK HUB-SWITCH 05P L-SF 1005D 10/100 RJ45 , ou seja con 5 portas LAN não gerenciavel.

Resumindo: Se coloco co cabo da sinal da antena/roteadora num hub/switch, funciona?????
Obrigado a quens opinar

----------


## kfdigital

sim, funciona beleza. se o seu ap kozume estiver roteado.

----------


## Rodriguinhow

Seria interessante você fazer um teste com a switch e duas maquinas, tem a possibilidade desse provedor que você é cliente fazer amarração de ip pelo mac da placa de rede então se for esse o caso você pode está ai colocando um roteador e clonar o mac da placa de rede do seu pc na porta wan do roteador, se ajudei clica na estrelinha agradecendo.

----------


## nandus

Obrigado pelas respostas!
Esta antena-roteadora Kozumi sim está roteada, porque tenho ela conetada a placa de rede do meu pc e tenho internet nele.
Agora mais uma perguntinha. Tenho entendido que não preciso configurar nada no tplink, supostamente é não gerenciavel. Pode ser?

----------


## Rodriguinhow

se não é gerenciavel, você não vai precisar configurar nada apenas plucar o cabo que vem da antena para seu pc e por na switch e outro cabo da switch para seus respectivos micros.

----------


## nandus

Olá! Aqui eu de novo.
Conectei o hub/switch tp-link TL-SF1005D de 5 portas a um computador com Xp e a um netbook com windows 7. Na porta1 conectei o roteador e na porta4 o Pc e a porta3 o netbook.

Resulta que agora só tenho internet numa das máquinas por vez, mas em nenhum momento tenho internet nas duas.
Este hub/switch é não gerenciável.

Agradeço se podem dar sua opinião.
Obrigado

----------

